# A couple rocks I've found while looking for bottles recently



## appliedlips (Apr 27, 2009)

I found the celt in some fill on a construction site yesterday. The point was dug in a privy about a week ago.It's knapped in a great translucent flint, nothing fancy however.


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 27, 2009)

Stone artifacts are always good , fancy or not (imo) ,that celt is nice ,appears to be in great shape too !


----------



## cordilleran (Apr 28, 2009)

Your celt appears to be made of a fine-grained andesite.


----------



## bcray (Apr 28, 2009)

Good stuff. Unless I've really missed my guess I'd say your from Ohio. The point looks to be made of a variety of Flint Ridge flint called Moss Agate. Not a common material. I've only found a few pieces of that specific material in over 20 years of hunting fields.

 Keith


----------



## appliedlips (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help I.D'ing the materials guys..

       bcray, you are right about Ohio.As a matter of fact we were visiting Flint Ridge State Park on Saturday..It is amazing how much flint was quarried by hand there for so many years..I can see why they traveled so far to get the flint,it comes in so many nice colors.I don't know much about flint or artifacts so I appreciate your help.Here is an out of focus pic with some light behind the point.Now if I could find a big Clovis or something cool in the same material.


----------



## bcray (Apr 28, 2009)

Flint Ridge park is a great place! I haven't been there since I was a kid but I recall the paths are littered in colorful flakes of flint. Good luck on the Clovis!

 Keith


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Doug 
   Very nice find there .The point is of great color but the celt is really cool and one of the larger ones .Way to go .
            bill


----------

